# Frappaccino. Doe Code. Level-EXPERT



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Sigh

Frappaccino is my newest goat. Her due date is unknown. :whatgoat: Which makes her ability to torture me with her "Doe Code" even worse!

I had to make a thread to obsess about it.

Plus, the gal I got her from emailed to tell me her goat had Triplets!!! (same buck bred my girls)

March 10th she had discharge that looked suspiciously like losing mucus plug. But not much else.

Udder is *S L O W L Y* filling.

Nesting and straying away from other goats. Then BFF with the Herd Queen the next day!

Ligaments are _maybe_ loose...er.... not!
:GAAH:

She's driving me crazy.... so I'm thinking 3 more days! LOL


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

The second you let down your guard she'll kid; they love teasing us 

Good luck!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

I was thinking of telling her we are going out of town for the weekend! Then coming back an hour later. hahaha


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...I feel your pain. I am exhausted from sleeplessness and wondering and hyper-analyzing their every move, mood, and vocalization.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

oh yeah, I feel your pain.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

I seriously spend hours just watching her. LOL 

The dishes are piling up, laundry is overflowing, and dinner is late! But when I look outside she is just happy as a clam. Uneventfully chewing her cud like she doesnt even have a belly full of babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck?


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Well I think my husband's prediction of Easter kids is out the window. 

No signs of impending labor today. 

Next prediction is mine. Tuesday, 4/7. MY birthday! 

C'mon Frappy!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Just chillin'


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, I am so feeling your pain~ I am awaiting 3 right now...they all look similar to your girl ...just chillin' :lol:


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

At least my other two I know their due dates. I think it is so much worse when you have no idea how far along they are.

Frappy's udder looks _smaller_ this morning!? And she's running around and playing like a little kid today. LOL

Pregnant running goats are funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am awaiting one who was due yesterday and have another due next Friday and I feel like I haven't slept in weeks. I was hoping for easter babies also still time but not much.lol


----------



## 76sarahann (Apr 3, 2015)

I know how it feel's, I am waiting on my last three girls for the past week but no sign yet. Mine are the same size and giving me sleepless nights.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

The title to this post is hilarious! Lol! I have one too that is an "Expert". She kept us on edge last year for over a month waiting for kids. This year I only had her with the buck for a weekend so I could count days. Supposedly due 6/15. Wellllll, pretty sure she was bred by a young bucking before that as now she is HUGE! Her ligs are soft (maybe), udder trying to fill, pawing ground, nesting, etc. We sold the last buckling 12/18/14 at 10 weeks old so she could technically kid any day between now and 5/18. Or hold out until June. Who knows.... This goat will be the death of me I swear. Come on Frappachino!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

She is so funny too because when I try to feel the kids she spins away from me like I will figure out her secret if she lets me feel them. Lol

I tell her, "I already know you have babies in there! Silly girl!"


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

well its cold, windy, and rainy today so the goats are all staying by the house in their shelter. easy to check on her secretly! 

still no change though! lol


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

nope, zero, nothing, zilch, nada! 

so much for her having them on MY birthday. 

the plus side is, while we have been waiting, she has had her 2 doses of selenium and her CD/T. I was worried she would kid before I could give her that stuff. lucky me she's taking her time. At this rate she wont have them until May. lol


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll bet she's going to wait till April 26 or May 2  That's my guesses!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

we have some softening of ligaments today! not really mushy but softer and tail feels raised. no change in udder yet but I will be checking often today.

she also kicked everyone out of the shelter and was the only one in there all night. lol I think she's staking out her spot. 

waiting and watching..... and waiting some more.....


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

just checked on Frappy.

She is laying down and breathing a bit fast. I looked at her pooch and its very open. I guess I never checked her when laying down before. she usually stands up when I get near her.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Mine did that for quite a while pre-baby, so it may be a while! Kinda glad mine was a "bam, all bred within a week's time" deal. Three does, one week, so most kid-related treatments happen at the same time.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

yes, her udder hasnt filled yet but this was the first time I noticed her looking open. She does seem a bit swollen now that she is standing up. lots of pawing, walk a few steps, more pawing, walk a few steps, etc.


----------



## 76sarahann (Apr 3, 2015)

Well my Emmie decided the doe code is best and waited to the last minute to have twins girl and boy


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Your doe takes 2nd place to my Bug. She is day 156, ligs mush for 3 days, udder pink and shinny for 24 hours and no goo, no baby


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

I had to vote for her to have them on Hippy Day, not for any reason except I liked the sound of Hippy Day. It sounds cheerful.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Dreamacres - oh man! that would kill me!!! lol. I have no idea what day she is. The previous owner did not keep track. :/ But guess it would drive me even crazier if I thought of her as being overdue. ugh!

Sarahann - awww! Im glad you have your babies! 

Tapestry - thanks! I'll go with that!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Just ordered the last few things on my kidding checklist from Hoegger Supply! Ssshhhh! Don't let her know I'm prepared for anything. LOL


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

ooh, ooh, OOH!!!! I got so excited when I went to check on her. She stood up and had a long string of discharge. However, it is clear discharge. No amber goo yet.

She was grunting and sort of wimpering with each breath while laying down. 

Udder hasnt grown much

I will watch her from the window for a bit.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annie's been oozing just enough amber to get us excited. Then she just runs around and eats and poops and acts totally normal.

We really need to form a support group for goat owners who keep staring at their goats and WAITING!!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

that is so annoying! lol

I feel like I've stared at her backside more than her face! hahaha. poor girl.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh man, I know. My doe is so heavily pregnant. Today is her due date at 145 but I can't tell if she's going to kid tonight, tomorrow night, or never. :lol:


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Today I was watching her and thinking, "Just look at her. Laying there. NOT having babies!" LOL!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I voted for tomorrow on your MIL Birthday, so come on Frapp let us see those babies already.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks! I'm hoping for today too but she is just lounging around. Nothing exciting going on. loShe really is an expert!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Well here it is 8pm on the 14th and there is absolutely no sign of labor. So unless she bags up, loses ligaments, and starts pushing in the next 4 hours, my MIL's birthday is out the window.... On to the next round of predictions.... lol


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm changing my vote to never.... :/


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> We really need to form a support group for goat owners who keep staring at their goats and WAITING!!


Groan!! I still have a month to go for my first one to kid. I'd be a long standing member of that group. But on the bright side, all four of them are forming cute little udders. And I still have plenty of time to get my kidding kit finished...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Tapestry said:


> And I still have plenty of time to get my kidding kit finished...


Say that and you won't get it done on time :lol: the doe code ya know  :lol:


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Too true!! I better check my list and get right on it.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

my other 2 still have 6 or 7 weeks to go. and they are big as houses! they have the cutest little FF udders starting. 
Frappy's udder still has a lot of filling to do. sigh.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

9pm on 4/20 and no signs of labor... :/


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

This was yesterday. Udder still isnt full but getting closer!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Looks like we wont be having April babies... on to May :/


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, she had a restless night. Up and down a couple times every hour. Lots of grunting and soft talking to her belly. Ligs are mushy this morning and she stayed in the night pen instead of going out to graze with the others. Lots of laying around, tail wagging, and soft talking. She has eaten a little but not her usual 'bottomless pit' appetite. She is also kicking at her belly. Like she is shooing flies but there arent any. Perhaps Cinco De Mayo kids?!?!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Kids yet? My buttons is in the same boat. Seriously. I've had her in the kidding stall for two weeks (which is indoors and has its own yard so I think she is manipulating me to continue with the extra spoiled attention she is getting) #darngoat


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

No kids still. Nothing. She does weird stuff and I spend 2 days watching her like a hawk but nothing ever happens. Her udder is much more full now so hopefully soon...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She hasn't filled the back of the udder yet, new guess...Memorial Day kids. 

Here's a strutted udder...


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks goathiker! 

She still has ligs too. They are soft but not gone. Kids are still moving around a lot. 
When I took that picture today her udder was squishy and when I put her in the night pen tonight it felt tighter. Sigh. Im sure tomorrow she'll be squishy again. Lol

Im really glad I know the due dates on my other girls. And Im sure they are happy Frappaccino is keeping my attention. They dont get so much poking and proding from me.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Ligs are GONE!!! This is todays udder. It feels tight. It made me go "oh WOW" LOL


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Contraction?!?!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes that looks like a contraction to me!


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

looks like a trick to me,:ROFL:


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

No tricks! Lol. I cant take anymore!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

How's she doing?


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

I think it grew before my eyes! Lol


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

She hasnt laid down today at all. Which is weird for her. She did come out to browse a bit. Mild contractions every 12-15 minutes or so.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

AriesBis said:


> She hasnt laid down today at all. Which is weird for her. She did come out to browse a bit. Mild contractions every 12-15 minutes or so.


I have a camera in the barn and whenever I see a doe standing around a lot through out the night I know to expect kids within the next 24 hours. 
She definitely looks like she's having contractions and her udder looks HUGE.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

We have milky/cloudy discharge


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Go Frappy


----------



## Lesleykae (May 11, 2015)

Come on Frappy you can do this!!!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Come on girl! We want to see your babies!!!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Silently stalking this thread.......waiting for baby pics.....


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, I checked her. Granted I have never checked an animal for dialation before. If i did it right, she is dialted. So, still waiting...


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

2 bucklings so far


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Looks like thats it! Twin Bucklings. Motley Acres Jim Beam and Motley Acres Jack Daniels!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Yay! Finally! Way to go frappachino! Congrats on your new boys! .... Now if only buttons would follow suit ...


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

What a wait! Congrats!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes it was a long wait! I'll never not have a due date for my girls. That was stressful! Lol


----------

